# Acer Predator xb241h



## McTHawk (12. Juli 2016)

Hallo Community!

Ist der Monitor zu empfehlen?


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juli 2016)

Ein Thread reicht ja wohl.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/445643-welcher-24-g-sync-monitor.html#post8335130


----------

